# Hello



## my-baby-shah

Good Evening John.

Nice to see a lad that likes horses! 

Hope you can join my Hairy Horses Club in the off-topic section! Its worthwhile.

Hope to see you there! xxx


----------



## Katherine

Hiya John, welcome to the forum


----------



## my-baby-shah

Hello Katherine!! xx


----------

